# Technology and Masonry



## dmurawsky (Aug 27, 2018)

It seems that most lodges don't have great technology infrastructure. Whether it's websites, wireless microphones, or wireless, most lodges I've seen seem to lack. This even includes some grand lodges. There are obviously exceptions, like this site, but the general rule seems to be that Masons don't have good tech. 
Has this been other people's experience, or is it just me? I'm curious because I tried searching for Masonic software, or blog posts on fraternal organizations and texh or infrastructure and came up with nothing of substance. I think there is a huge hole here that needs to be filled, and am curious if that is true.
On a related note, I'm redoing my Lodge's wireless network "properly" and documenting it for future generations. After that will be documenting the building, it's maintenance, procedures, etc using standard open source tools to fascilitate. I'm curious if anyone wants to form a working group around things like this to support lodges all around. Like a subset of open source for support of lodges and their members. Best practices, etc.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Aug 28, 2018)

I have been thinking this same thing. Specially on the part of websites.
Our Grand Lodge site is good and informative and every lodge has information for brothers at the user side of the page that is closed to public, but it is rare that a lodge or a quild (lodges in the same city for a quild that operates the temple and every lodge uses the same lodgehouse/temple) has a webpage and those that have are propably from the 90's. And almost zero social media presense.

I think webpages and social media presence would be great asset on getting more (young) people interrested in freemasonry.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 28, 2018)

My Lodge is currently trying to determine of Wifi is a needed thing to have.    Beyond that, I have been offered to take on aspects of our Lodge's website and Trestle Board and am looking forward to some upgrades.  I would be interested in hearing what other Lodges have/are doing to upgrade areas of tech, or even other areas to improve their Lodge in general.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 28, 2018)

dmurawsky said:


> It seems that most lodges don't have great technology infrastructure. Whether it's websites, wireless microphones, or wireless, most lodges I've seen seem to lack. This even includes some grand lodges. There are obviously exceptions, like this site, but the general rule seems to be that Masons don't have good tech.
> Has this been other people's experience, or is it just me? I'm curious because I tried searching for Masonic software, or blog posts on fraternal organizations and texh or infrastructure and came up with nothing of substance. I think there is a huge hole here that needs to be filled, and am curious if that is true.
> On a related note, I'm redoing my Lodge's wireless network "properly" and documenting it for future generations. After that will be documenting the building, it's maintenance, procedures, etc using standard open source tools to fascilitate. I'm curious if anyone wants to form a working group around things like this to support lodges all around. Like a subset of open source for support of lodges and their members. Best practices, etc.



I've noticed since trying to get my affiliation changed from one state to another that there is very little electronic record of any sort whatsoever. At least I presume this. It seems if I was good and demitted within one state that each GL would have access to other's GL Secs. I think most Ls and GLs are using 'snail mail' still maybe. I know many Masons are uncomfortable with their info being in any sort of UGLE (or insert any GL) database. Maybe it is and we just don't know but things do tend to move very slowly and you have to wonder if it's due to lack of technology within Freemasonry. Seems like having my E, P and R dates and records of whether or not I was paid up for the year would be somewhere easily accessible by Grand Secs and Lodge Secs as well. IDK, just some thoughts.


----------



## dmurawsky (Aug 28, 2018)

JanneProeliator said:


> I have been thinking this same thing...
> 
> I think webpages and social media presence would be great asset on getting more (young) people interrested in freemasonry.



I agree completely which is why I brought this up to begin with. My lodge does an OK job at outreach, but it could be a lot better. I'm now on the trustees and am starting to work on these aspects, so I wanted to reach out to others and see if there was enough call/support for an open source group dedicated to resources for lodges to use. Documentation packs (when to do what maintenance, what maintenance you need to do/consider, how to plan for major repairs like a roof, how to set up a wireless network, how to manage an internet connection, etc). Post it on github so anyone can update and work on it and contribute back. Scale it up from there. 

My original thought was to have the grand lodges provide scalable hosting for all lodges in their jurisdiction using something like multisite-wordpress. You could bake in the connections to google apps, google calendar, and provide simple training and onboarding. You could also get an enterprise subscription to something like constant contact and integrate that in for email blasts. This could dovetail into the open source stuff mentioned previously as well.


----------



## dmurawsky (Aug 28, 2018)

LK600 said:


> My Lodge is currently trying to determine of Wifi is a needed thing to have.    Beyond that, I have been offered to take on aspects of our Lodge's website and Trestle Board and am looking forward to some upgrades.  I would be interested in hearing what other Lodges have/are doing to upgrade areas of tech, or even other areas to improve their Lodge in general.



I just did the physical install of our new wireless network this past weekend. I will document it on my blog eventually, but it's essentially the same as my home network as documented here: http://www.theendofthetunnel.org/2017/10/22/homestead-network-upgrades/ I did add a second Access Point, one per floor, to ensure good wireless coverage. I also ran the downgraded firewall as it was cheaper and did everything the lodge needs and more. 

As for the site, not sure what we run now, but I'm looking at static sites with headless CMS' for simplicity of hosting. I feel like if I documented how to do this once clearly, and added some simple automation scripts around it, that others could follow it and set it up as long as they were somewhat technical. If that doesn't work/fly, I'll look at wordpress again, which I'm very familiar with as that's what my site runs.


----------



## dmurawsky (Aug 28, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I've noticed since trying to get my affiliation changed from one state to another that there is very little electronic record of any sort whatsoever. At least I presume this. It seems if I was good and demitted within one state that each GL would have access to other's GL Secs. I think most Ls and GLs are using 'snail mail' still maybe. I know many Masons are uncomfortable with their info being in any sort of UGLE (or insert any GL) database. Maybe it is and we just don't know but things do tend to move very slowly and you have to wonder if it's due to lack of technology within Freemasonry. Seems like having my E, P and R dates and records of whether or not I was paid up for the year would be somewhere easily accessible by Grand Secs and Lodge Secs as well. IDK, just some thoughts.


Yes, I'm surprised at this too. I heard that our GL (NJ) has a system in place, but that folks aren't happy with it. I want to reach out to them and see what help and guidance I could offer along these lines, but don't know where to begin. Also, I just moved from PA to NJ and am not sure if I should transfer states or not. I was only at my old lodge for a few years, but I really like the brothers that I've met there. It seems like all the GLs should get together and form a technical committee to create standards for membership lists, checking status', etc.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 28, 2018)

dmurawsky said:


> Yes, I'm surprised at this too. I heard that our GL (NJ) has a system in place, but that folks aren't happy with it. I want to reach out to them and see what help and guidance I could offer along these lines, but don't know where to begin. Also, I just moved from PA to NJ and am not sure if I should transfer states or not. I was only at my old lodge for a few years, but I really like the brothers that I've met there. It seems like all the GLs should get together and form a technical committee to create standards for membership lists, checking status', etc.


Totally, it would streamline a lot of things. Most active lodges have websites with photos and officer photos/names. Most people don't have  a problem with their name being out there like that so I'd think a private database would be even more acceptable.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 28, 2018)

My lodge has a hard wired internet connection, with a Wi-Fi router.  We rent the down stairs to a gov't agency who provides it for us as part of the rental agreement.  We also have Google voice for phone and messaging. 

We do our screen lectures on a 55" TV.  Sometimes we'll bring out the old projector and glass slides for old times sake. 

During our annual communication, Grand Lodge members are given a electronic clicker to vote on anything that needs to be voted on. Saves a lot of time over paper ballots and nicer then voice votes.


----------

